
How Big Banks Thread the Software Performance Needle - osullivj
http://www.nextplatform.com/2016/02/02/threading-the-performance-needling-with-automated-pinning/
======
Chyzwar
Self advertising on crappy tech. Running everything on one box is like moving
back to mainframe era.

Thread pinning described in article is BS, software will run as process not
threads and I don't think you can use custom scheduler for processes in linux
kernel. This whole thread manager is just few settings on task scheduler and
kernel config options. This type of tinkering with kernel is extremely
dangerous.

AWS + Docker and I could be build much more flexible and faster platform.

